# Moving to Javea for 12mths - are we crazy ?



## sydneyMum (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi All

My husband and I are thinking of a 12mth move to Javea with our 3 young children 7,5 and 1.

It is a short term move and we intend to return to Australia at the end of this time.

We will not be looking for jobs as my husband owns a software business which he can run remotely.

We have heard very good things about Javea and the Lady Elizabeth school.

However I've read a few recent newspaper articles saying that expats are leaving Spain in large numbers.

My question to you all is whether it is a good place to live short term with young children ? Is it safe and family friendly ? We want to avoid any areas that will have a big influx of heavy drinking toruists.

We are completely open to other areas of Spain - main concerns are good schools for our girls and a nice community

Thanks in advance for your advice

Sinead


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

sydneyMum said:


> Hi All
> 
> My husband and I are thinking of a 12mth move to Javea with our 3 young children 7,5 and 1.
> 
> ...


Hello Sinead.
Javea is a real nice place (IMO) and you will enjoy your year there, its safe, relaxed with a nice feel.
Of course keep your wits about you as you would anywhere.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sydneyMum said:


> Hi All
> 
> My husband and I are thinking of a 12mth move to Javea with our 3 young children 7,5 and 1.
> 
> ...


Many people have left for economic reasons because there is little work.
If you have the work situation covered that will help enormously and this could be a wonderful opportunity for you and your children. However I advise reading up on the situation in Spain at the moment re: economy, cutbacks and employment (there is lots of information here and in all types of media) so you are aware of what you are coming to.
PS Have you looked into visas and paying taxes??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sydneyMum said:


> Hi All
> 
> My husband and I are thinking of a 12mth move to Javea with our 3 young children 7,5 and 1.
> 
> ...


Jávea is a fantastic place to live with children - we came here 10.5 years ago with 4 & 7 year old girls - now teenagers who have grown up here

the local schools are very good on the whole, most are very accepting & give lots of extra support to new kids who don't speak Spanish

just one point - I see you're showing the Australia flag - do you have EU passports too? If not, what visa will you be coming on?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Although it is true that expats are leaving, the newspaper articles were based on incorrect research. Most people who leave do so for health or family reasons. And there are still many people moving over here particularly from Scandinavian countries and Russia...


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Watch out for the tax situation. 

If you are all resident in Spain for more than approximately half of any calendar year, you are supposed to pay your taxes there. This tax will be on worldwide income. But, if your husband has his own business he probably has more flexibility than most when structuring his income to be tax efficient.




sydneyMum said:


> Hi All
> 
> My husband and I are thinking of a 12mth move to Javea with our 3 young children 7,5 and 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## sydneyMum (Apr 23, 2014)

I am Irish and my daughters have Irish passports. My husband is from NZ but from what I understand he should be ok given I am a European. Is that correct ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sydneyMum said:


> I am Irish and my daughters have Irish passports. My husband is from NZ but from what I understand he should be ok given I am a European. Is that correct ?


yes that's right - you & your daughters will register as residents from the EU using your Irish passports & he will have to apply for residency as your spouse

just noticed that you're looking at the Lady Elizabeth school - it does have a good reputation


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Javea is a lovely place , we were there 2 days ago and funnily enough got speaking to a lady who was singing the praises of the Lady Elizabeth School , she was at the beach with her children when school had finished for the day and said she couldnt be happier with the progress the children had made , they were 5,7 and 8


----------

